# Long Island Rail Road-Oyster Bay Branch



## Steamfan77

I started the build in March of 2013, and will bring the thread up-to-date as quickly as possible. The room is roughly 21'x32'. 
First, a little background. The Long Island Rail Road was chartered in 1834, and is the oldest railroad in the nation still operating under its original name and charter. Primarily now a commuter railway, the LIRR played a key role in the development of Long Island from mostly farmland to the suburbia it is today, moving freight to and from New York City. The Oyster Bay Branch comes off the main at Mineola, which is approximately 35 miles east of the City, and travels north and east to the North Shore next to the body of water known as the Long Island Sound. The branch ran through the village I grew up in, and I'm excited to bring this to life in O scale. I will be modeling 1955, which was the last year that steam ran. In the attached PDF, the first page is the main part of the layout, and the second is the staging west of Mineola, which is below the Oyster Bay yard. The staging allows me to turn and store the trains. 
My inspiration to build the Oyster Bay Branch came from an article written by Steve Lynch in the 2004 issue of MR Planning. Dave Keller and Steve Lynch have written two excellent books, The Long Island Rail Road, and Revisiting The Long Island Rail Road. Steve also runs a great site for all train things Long Island at: www.trainsarefun.com
Steve and Dave have been very generous with their advice and time regarding my layout. I can't thank them enough for their guidance and friendship.
Thanks for checking it out.















Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks impressive, can't wait for the progress reports.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks John, I'll start posting pictures shortly...


----------



## Steamfan77

In the beginning...


----------



## Steamfan77

The benchwork is 3/4" ply, and I had the need to put leveling feet on the benchwork because my basement has such a flat floor:roll eyes:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like a lot of benchwork!


----------



## Steamfan77

The last section of benchwork for the yard/staging, then I covered everything in 3/4" plywood, then 1/2" Homasote painted earth brown.


----------



## IlliniViking

Wow, that is going to be quite a layout, the benchwork is impressive. Are you going to have a train crew adjust that thermostat as they pass by?


----------



## Steamfan77

LOL, thats adjusted with a very long stick...


----------



## Steamfan77

The first track goes down in Mineola and heads East...


----------



## Steamfan77

Last but not least the yard and turntable...


----------



## Steamfan77

A stone wall for the grade, and some ballast. I mixed some earth brown with white glue and water. I wanted the ballast to have that dust brake covered look right off the get go...


----------



## cole226

VERY NICE! KEEP US IN THE LOOP.:thumbsup:


----------



## cole226

VERY NICE! KEEP US IN THE LOOP.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Randy, will do...I installed some Custom Signals equipment. Very nice and they work well.


----------



## Lehigh74

I have to echo what Randy said. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a layout built with such precision. Actually, I don’t think I’ve even seen an O gauge point to point either, though I’m sure there are plenty. I do think you will want an access hatch near the thermostat (if not for adjusting the temperature, then for re re-railing errant cars). Maybe make the warehouse on a lift-out section.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Lehigh, I appreciate the comments. I didn't relocate the thermostat before the build because there is a massive bookcase on the other side of the wall, and I didn't want to move that just to move the stat. Also, I have it set for 60 degrees, and it almost never comes on. It's funny you mentioned the warehouse. If you look closely at my track plan on the first page, there is a line around the warehouse indicating an access point. Great minds think alike! I'm putting it there so that I can access and clean the surrounding track.


----------



## Steamfan77

I also painted the track a flat camo brown. I think it gives it a more realistic look. The left is painted, the right is not...


----------



## Steamfan77

A few more shots of the ballast...


----------



## RonthePirate

If you didn't know better, you would think that ballast was real.
And yes......precision is your forte'. That's kinda like me: I tend to go for overkill.
And keep painting those ties. Again, if you didn't know better, you would think they're real.
haha, couldn't help this. In the very first track pic, does that siding actually go through the wall??
Kiddin' ya. Keep up that great work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looking really good, and keeping you off the streets, that's for sure.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks for the kind words Ron. I'm using Brennan's Better Ballast, it gave me the look I wanted. That siding is _very_ close to the wall. Thanks John, I'm getting some good oppotunities lately, and want to make progress when I can.


----------



## Guest

Hi Andy:

Glad to see you made it over here. Always great to see a fine model railroad in the making.

Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Jerry,

I wondered where some of the heavy hitters went. I signed up here some years ago, but there wasn't much traffic. Now it's much more active with some of the very best talent, including you. I always enjoyed your posts.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I finally finished ballasting the mains! Seemed to take forever... In the last picture I had to move the siding slightly to accommodate future scenery...Next, it's on to the yard. 

Thanks for looking,

Andy


----------



## pennwest

Nice progress Andy, I'll enjoy following your progress. Those Custom Signals look great. I waited too long and Terry closed up shop before I figured out what I wanted for my layout. Oh well...


----------



## Steamfan77

Hi Bob,

I wasn't at all ready for the signals, but when I heard Terry was closing shop, it jumped to the top of the list. I've heard Integratedsignalsystems.com has pretty good equipment too.

Andy


----------



## cole226

really looking good:thumbsup: very real world looking.:appl:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Randy I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Steamfan77

Here is the wire, connector, and panel for my signal system, from Terry Christopher at Custom Signals. The panel was actually pretty straight forward working with the signal plan provided. Each signal on the layout comes back to the panel, and then is wired to the next signal, etc.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I'm starting to ballast the yard. Before I do that, I want to raise the ground up, being that yard tracks are typically more at ground level than not. I'm cutting and fitting 3/16" foam core to raise the ground up. This helps minimize the amount of ballast needed, and gives me the look I want. After the foam core is in place I'll paint it earth brown as I did with the Homasote on the rest of the layout, then apply ballast. Because yard ballast is grimier than the mains, I will leave it black, unlike the brown wash I gave the mains when I glued it down. 

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

We're still watching.


----------



## Steamfan77

Uh oh, in that case I better bring my "A" game


----------



## Guest

Steamfan77 said:


> Uh oh, in that case I better bring my "A" game


You're there already.


----------



## cole226

andy,
modelling 1955, so are you going to run just steam or both?

it all looks really good so far. those signals are sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Jerry, I appreciate that. Randy, 1955 was the last year that steam ran, so I can run first generation diesels too. They came out from the late 1940's to 1955. That would include Alco S-1 and S-2 switchers, Alco RS-1, and RS-3, Fairbanks Morse H16-44, FM CPA20-5 CPA24-5 (known locally as C-Liners) Baldwin DS4-1000, and Baldwin VO-660. So combined with the steam that ran into the 1950's, I have a pretty healthy roster. I like the signals, as they are prototypical for this era.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

More foam board installed today. If I can get some good time in tomorrow, I should finish up the installation. We'll see...

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

The rest of the foam board is now installed in the yard. 

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

What exactly are you going to do to the foamboard now? I'm watching this develop with interest.


----------



## Steamfan77

Hi John,

I'm starting to ballast the yard. Before I do that, I want to raise the ground up, being that yard tracks are typically more at ground level than not. I'm cutting and fitting 3/16" foam core to raise the ground up. This helps minimize the amount of ballast needed, and gives me the look I want. I'll paint the foam core earth brown as I did with the Homasote on the rest of the layout, then glue it in place and apply ballast. Because yard ballast is grimier than the mains, I will leave it black, unlike the brown wash I gave the mains when I glued it down. Don't want that bright white peeking out! 

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I thought that was probably it, but I figured I'd ask anyway. Being lazy, I'd probably just have had them on the table and ballasted them there. This is going to look cool I'll admit, it'll be interesting to see the whole effect.


----------



## Steamfan77

The foam is installed in the yard and painted brown. I started ballasting the straights first with a rough amount. I'll brush in more for the look I want. The switches are next.

Andy


----------



## PennsyFan

I just discovered this thread - what an awesome layout in the making! I always wanted to order a few of Custom Signals' Pennsy signals - too bad their out of business now.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Pennsyfan! I appreciate the kind words.

Andy


----------



## Laidoffsick

Love the long straight aways leading to the turntable.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Doug. I wanted to represent the prototype as best as I could within the available space. I can't wait to start operating this layout, and that yard!

Andy


----------



## Laidoffsick

That track plan definitely has a ton of operating potential. You could have a 12 hour road switcher or Local day building a train, including the power, pull the empties, spot the loads, and then put the train and power away. You may even have to pay some Union Dues


----------



## Steamfan77

Nice Doug! :thumbsup: I already pay dues! But don't we all...

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I've started ballasting the yard. I have eleven switches, and some good stretches of track, so this will take a little longer. Unlike the mains, I now have to consider the placement of the station, REA building, freight house, etc. So I'll guess as best as I can on the placement of the structures, and I'm sure I'll need to make adjustments as I go. I'm going to leave the yard ballast black to show the grimy condition of the yard during the end of the steam era, and will add some extra weathering to the area afterwards. 

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I've been gluing the ballast in the yard for the past several months, and when I do that the mind does wander a bit. I've decided that I can in fact add the coal tower that I wanted to do from the beginning. I will need to widen the benchwork by about 8" If you refer to the track plan at the start of the thread, I'll be adding an Atlas #5 right turnout to the freight track along with some flex track for the new siding. This will add some height and visual interest in that area. Pictures to follow. 

Andy


----------



## cole226

*LIRR*

coming along nice Andy. I envy the room u have for those long straights and sidings.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Randy, I'll keep plugging away...

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lookin' good, I like the dark ballast.


----------



## Mark Boyce

This is the first I have seen this topic. You are really well on your way to a fantastic layout, Andy. I'll look forward to following along.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks John and Mark. My progress is slow, but hopefully when I get past the ballast, it'll start to look like something! 

Andy


----------



## Guest

Steamfan77 said:


> I've been gluing the ballast in the yard for the past several months, and when I do that the mind does wander a bit. I've decided that I can in fact add the coal tower that I wanted to do from the beginning. I will need to widen the benchwork by about 8" If you refer to the track plan at the start of the thread, I'll be adding an Atlas #5 right turnout to the freight track along with some flex track for the new siding. This will add some height and visual interest in that area. Pictures to follow.
> 
> Andy


I'm sure that the added track and coal tower will look great. You have a very well executed plan, should make for some interesting proto-op sessions.

Regards.
Jerry


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks for the reply Jerry. I'm looking forward to moving on to scenery.

Andy


----------



## VegasN

I am really enjoying watching this layout grow.


----------



## Gramps

This is also my first time seeing you thread. It looks great so far. I rode the LIRR many times on the Port Jeff and Babylon branches. I'm looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks for the kind words guys. Hopefully It'll bring some more memories back as I go along.

Andy


----------



## GK Trains

This is a great beginning. Can't wait to see the next set of pictures


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks GK


----------



## Steamfan77

I've installed the new switch and siding. I just need to add two new power drops, paint the track, and ballast. 

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I've ballasted everything in the yard that I can easily reach. The last picture shows the open area where I'll cut the access hatch.

Andy


----------



## Laidoffsick

Man that's a lot of ballast! And brushing and glue, and drying  Been there done that. Tedious and time consuming process... good job.


----------



## cole226

ballast lookin great andy. it's going to really make colors jump out when u start ground cover and structures :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Doug, it has been a long road. I was thinking the same thing Randy. It'll be nice to get into another facet of the build.

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The company that sells that ballast must have you on speed-dial!  Looking good, it'll take some time to add scenery to all that area!


----------



## Steamfan77

Hey John. It's Brennan's better ballast by Dennis Brennan. We have had a few conversations. What a nice guy to deal with. I look forward to adding more scenery elements.

Andy


----------



## Guest

Excellent job ballasting, Andy. It looks great.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Joe!


----------



## Steamfan77

I'm working on a freight dock kit from Dennis Brennan. I built the dock and ramp frame so far. Next I'll add the deck boards. I'll post more pics when the deck boards are on, and when it is installed on the layout. This is my first attempt at building a structure of any kind. 

Andy


----------



## Guest

Looking good so far, Andy. Building structures isn't that difficult. Just take you time and you should be fine.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Joe! I have to get used to working with such small parts! Glad I picked O scale 

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I finished the decking for the dock and ramp. Next I'll build a base for the dock and install it on the layout.

Andy


----------



## Guest

You did an excellent job. The finish looks great.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Joe. I'm looking forward to put the finishing touches on and installing it on the layout.

Andy


----------



## Mark Boyce

Dock looks great, Andy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Mark!

Andy


----------



## cole226

*ramp & dock*

dock looks real good. now u have a pattern u can pick up some hobbysticks at craft store and make a few more. I think u have room for several. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Randy, I didn't think of that but I think you're right.

Andy


----------



## VegasN

That is a great idea. You can also pick up some plaster and make your own molds of tunnel portals, retaining walls, etc. A little more work but will be able to make all your portals and walls for considerably less than buying each one.


----------



## Steamfan77

I've added a base with some ground cover, and raised the dock to make it even with a box car. I weathered the dock to give it some age. In the future I'll add a few weeds and maybe some debris. 

Andy


----------



## VegasN

Nice. That is looking great! You know, you actually got me looking around my layout, thinking about making one of these somewhere....


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks VegasN!


----------



## Guest

The loading dock came great, Andy. The weathering looks perfect.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

I agree, it looks great! I'll need to add one or two of these to my layout in the future.

Mark


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Joe. Mark, the dock is straight forward even for a beginner like me.

Andy


----------



## Bill Webb

Andy just found this. The loading dock looks great. I want to read the rest of the as we hope to begin construction this fall after a garage addition is completed and your details will help.

Dennis also makes a plaster kit that is on his website and is a two story commercial building (not the roundhouse) that is relatively easy to build and teaches a lot about structures. Also has a neat barbed wire fence kit that is easy to build and looks good.

Once you get into structures, check out Harry Hieke's website. He has both kits and built up. His kits are relatively easy to build and look amazingly good when completed. Harry, like Dennis, is a big help when there are questions.

Thanks for taking the time to show what you are doing.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Bill. I have my eye on some fence from Dennis. I'll check out Harry's offerings and others too. I'll have lots of opportunity to fill in various spots around the layout. I think the majority of my high profile buildings will be scratch built. I know that's a tall order, but I'd like to at least give it a try. I'd like to represent the prototype the best that I can. Good luck with your build, I look forward to following along.

Andy


----------



## RonthePirate

It's great when something that simple does so much to enhance a layout.
Sad part is, we usually don't remember these little gems.


----------



## jlc41

Nice detail, these are the items that add the realism to layout. Very nice work.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

*Girder bridge*

I recently installed some girder bridge sections to span the main line East, and also what will be a two or four lane road. I spray painted the sections a flat gray, then used some Pan Pastel powders for some weathering. I will add more weathering when I do the scenery around that area. For comparison, the second picture shows a closer view where the left section is weathered, and the right section is not. The bridge abutment under the track is temporary, and will be replaced by something with more visual interest. 

Andy


----------



## Laidoffsick

Very nice work Andy.

How are you liking those Pan Pastels for weathering? I love mine so much I get rid of all my chalks and powders.


----------



## cole226

lookin good Andy. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Doug, thanks Randy. Doug, I really like the Pan Pastels. Easy to work with, and they "stick" pretty good on their own.

Andy


----------



## VegasN

That is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Guest

Looks great, Andy. The Pan Pastels weathering looks super.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks guys. The pastels stay put pretty well, and they're easy to work with, even for a beginner like me. 

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I added the fascia to the layout. Next I'll paint it a flat black, then I'll install some switch controllers and toggles in the fascia. I also extended the benchwork slightly in the Locust Valley area. This will allow me to model the Nassau Lumber office and a little extra scenery. 

Andy


----------



## cole226

_facsia_
i quess your about done with carpentry end of the build huh?


----------



## Overkast

Wow, the layout is coming along real nicely, Andy. Awesome job on the weathering too. Right now I am still using regular soft pastels shaved down to powders for my weathering, but I may have to look into pan pastels...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's coming along great.

Is this an optical illusion, or does the track run into the fascia?


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Randy, it'll be nice to move into another phase and stay there Overkast, the Pan Pastels are very easy to work with. John, it does look funny at that angle, but the fascia is below the track :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I figured it was something about the optics, it would be hard to believe you'd make that mistake.


----------



## Guest

The fascia looks great, Andy. I grew up in Glen Cove and I'm very familiar with the Locust Valley Station. I can't wait to see what you do with it. Do you plan to have a model of the switch tower at the road crossing? I always loved the way that tower looked.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Joe. The Locust tower is one of the reasons I chose to model Locust Valley. It's still there but is used by the police department. The Nassau tower in Mineola now controls that area. Believe it or not, I plan to scratch build the Locust Valley station, Mineola, and Oyster Bay. They are all still standing, and I can visit them and take pictures and measurements. I'm looking forward to making buildings and doing some scenery. 

Andy


----------



## Guest

I look forward to seeing it when you eventually get there, Andy.


----------



## Gramps

Steamfan77 said:


> Thanks Joe. The Locust tower is one of the reasons I chose to model Locust Valley. It's still there but is used by the police department. The Nassau tower in Mineola now controls that area. Believe it or not, I plan to scratch build the Locust Valley station, Mineola, and Oyster Bay. They are all still standing, and I can visit them and take pictures and measurements. I'm looking forward to making buildings and doing some scenery.
> 
> Andy


I had always liked the Mineola junction where the Oyster Bay and Main lines merged. I'm also looking forward to your finished work.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Joe. I said I would scratch build it, I didn't say it would be good :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Thanks Gramps. As you both know there is a lot of detail at the junction. It'll be fun to build.

Andy


----------



## Gramps

Steamfan77 said:


> Thanks Joe. The Locust tower is one of the reasons I chose to model Locust Valley. It's still there but is used by the police department. The Nassau tower in Mineola now controls that area. Believe it or not, I plan to scratch build the Locust Valley station, Mineola, and Oyster Bay. They are all still standing, and I can visit them and take pictures and measurements. I'm looking forward to making buildings and doing some scenery.
> 
> Andy


In Mineola there is a restaurant on Main St that backs up to the main line called The Davenport Printing Press. It was built in the 1800's and at one time was, you guessed it, a printing company. It might be something you would think about modeling.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks for the idea Gramps. Not that anyone would know, but I grew up in Mineola and am very familiar with the area. There are many scenes I'd like to model but can't fit on the layout. Unfortunately, the Davenport is one of them. The benchwork curves away at that point. I will show the Nassau tower and substation, the overpass and some surrounding businesses on the other side of the tracks. The branch ran behind the ball field and the elementary school I went to as a youngster. My Dad used to take me to Latham lumber, so I'm happy to be able to model that. Lots of great memories. If you check the layout plan at the beginning of the thread, you can see some of the industries I plan to model. I appreciate the suggestion, and if you have any more, please let me know. 
I hope you weather the storm ok.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Gramps

Then you certainly know the area better than I do. I never lived there but my wife worked in Mineola for a while and my parents lived in the area after I was married. I'm looking forward to how it turns out.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Gramps. I painted the fascia, and in the last picture I installed the arch and railings for the turntable.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I cleaned some of the junk off of the benchwork, and to my surprise there's a layout under there! I'm getting a little more organized because I'm having company in a few weeks, and we'd like to be able to see what we're doing when we run some trains

Andy


----------



## Magic

That's going to be one mighty fine layout.
Great design and workmanship.

Magic


----------



## Steamfan77

Thank you Magic


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Loving that yard, as well as the turntable! Excellent work!

-J.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Mr B!


----------



## Mark Boyce

Andy, Its surprising what one finds when they clean up! ;-). The layout is looking great!! Maybe if I toss out the rest of my daughter's stuff she hasn't moved yet, I'll find as nice a layout in my new room!!  Wishful thinking!


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Mark. You might be surprised at how much room you find 

Andy


----------



## Mark Boyce

Steamfan77 said:


> Thanks Mark. You might be surprised at how much room you find
> 
> 
> 
> Andy




LOL 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steamfan77

I set up some of my switch controllers using touch toggles by Berrett Hill Shops with Tortoise motors. My video is here 



Works as advertised, and is very easy to set up. You can find Kevin Hunter's site here: http://www.berretthillshop.com/#site-wrapper.

Andy


----------



## Guest

That's really cool, Andy. Are the switches non-derailing?


----------



## Steamfan77

Hi Joe,

They are Atlas #5's. Not set up for non-derailing.

Andy


----------



## jlc41

Steamfan77, thanks for posting the link. http://www.berretthillshop.com/#site-wrapper.


----------



## VegasN

That is really cool.


----------



## Steamfan77

I saw that video demonstrating the controllers, and I decided that's what I'd use. It's a different approach, but they work well.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I had to replace two Atlas under mount switch machines with two Tortoise switch machines between the main and staging yards. The space is 6" high, and about 18" back from the edge of the layout. I knew it had to be done, but I wasn't looking forward to it. I took my time and got really lucky, because I didn't have a great view, and had a heck of a time getting my hands in there. In the end it was worth the trouble. Both switches throw very smoothly. 

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice, I think I would have cut a hole to work in and then patched it.


----------



## Steamfan77

I know what you're saying John. I spent more time trying to think of an easy way to do it than I did changing them out! 

Andy


----------



## VegasN

Oh the story of my life.....


----------



## Steamfan77

I had manual throws set up on the four way yard switch in the staging area, but as I began to run trains more frequently, it became obvious that it was clumsy and inconvenient at best. This switch is used every time I bring a train into the staging area, so I went with adding more switch machines. I had access to the area from underneath, but had to do some surgery on one of the flanges on the benchwork. I went with the touch toggles as I previously posted for another switch, and used Tortoise switch machines.

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The Tortoise machines make a nice neat installation, and they are reliable. Have you considered some prototypical switch stands to indicate switch position?


----------



## Steamfan77

That's a nice detail I might add later John.

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I just think it's a cool sight to look into a yard and see all the switch stands with the lights. It's handy as well when you're looking to see which way the switches are oriented.


----------



## Nikola

Very impressive. Absolutely top notch.

If you ever inherit a warehouse, perhaps you can model Jamaica.


----------



## Steamfan77

I agree 100% John. Although for my purposes right now the touch toggles light behind the diagram indicating the position. I might look into that in the future. Any brand recommendations? Nikola, I'd LOVE to model West of Mineola, Jamaica and of course Penn station. 

Andy


----------



## 89Suburban

Excellent work here, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Suburban...

Andy


----------



## Nikola

Steamfan77 said:


> Nikola, I'd LOVE to model West of Mineola, Jamaica and of course Penn station.
> 
> Andy


If you do, don't forget the connection to the abandoned Rockaway branch. As well as the new East Side connection to Grand Central. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steamfan77

As soon as I get that warehouse...

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Steamfan77 said:


> I agree 100% John. Although for my purposes right now the touch toggles light behind the diagram indicating the position. I might look into that in the future. Any brand recommendations?


I'd have to ask Harry Henning, he has some neat ones on the club layout, don't know what brand they are. Very realistic looking switch stands with a light.


----------



## VegasN

Jamaica? Can you build a bridge that long?


----------



## Steamfan77

Hahaha:thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## Nikola

Hey Andy - You probably already have this, but for anyone else:

View attachment Track Plans - LIRRTrackMapV3.pdf


Pick a place and zoom in. You can even see the bridge to Jamaica.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool route map Nikola.


----------



## Steamfan77

Wow, that's neat Nikola! Thanks

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I added some SPST toggle switches to kill the power on various sidings and yard tracks, so I can leave most of my engines on the layout when not in use. 

Andy


----------



## Guest

Nice work, Andy. On/off switches are a good idea.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Joe. It was an easy project, but something I've been meaning to do for a long time. It's much more convenient to have all of the engines on the layout. Now I don't have to worry about them sitting there for extended periods of time and getting hit with 18v 

Andy


----------



## VegasN

Hmm. That is a really good idea.


----------



## Steamfan77

VegasN, I wish I could take credit for the idea, but I just decided to use that great idea for my layout! 

Andy


----------



## RonthePirate

I used that idea when I made my control panel. The top row of toggles ( large ones) controls the various blocks on the layout, and that includes the sidings.

The second row controls the various accessories:
Yard lights, street lights, oil wells, etc.

I have not yet added turnout controls.
(This is an early pic, before layout completion)


----------



## Steamfan77

That looks great Ron!

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice panel Ron, I hope you're going to label all those switches!


----------



## jlc41

Nice panel, I have to start thinking about building one.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, me too. It was no big deal when I only had two turnouts, and three lights. Now, I really think I need one. Gotta get all my track laid down first. 

Hey Ron, when I go to build mine, I may pick yours and steam's brains. If you guys don't mind.


----------



## Steamfan77

I have my toggles spread out around the layout because I'll be following the trains anyway. 

Andy


----------



## VegasN

Steamfan77 said:


> I have my toggles spread out around the layout because I'll be following the trains anyway.
> 
> Andy


Haha.....I was thinking the same thing! As far as those controls. The lights, I want them at my control station.


----------



## Steamfan77

This is my first attempt at some ground cover. It's a minor area between the tracks.

Andy


----------



## cole226

i think u have a handle on it Andy.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Randy. I was just playing around a bit. 

Andy


----------



## VegasN

Dang. If that's just playing, I can't wait to see what you do when you are serious.


----------



## Nikola

Really nice.

Does the branch you are modeling have any abandoned industrial sidings that no longer connect to the main line? There are a pantload of them on the main line and I always thought they would be interesting to model.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks VegasN! Nikola, there are abandoned sidings, but I don't have room to model them. I wish I did, that sounds interesting.

Andy


----------



## Guest

Excellent work on the ground cover, Andy. I'd say you advanced from beginner to accomplished very quickly.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks for the kind words Joe!


Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I've added a few streets and sidewalks. Need to finish the junction area in Mineola. I also added the signal bridge and connected it to the system. 

Andy


----------



## Nikola

Coming along nicely. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Lehigh74

Always enjoy seeing progress photos of this layout. The crossing at the switches is going to be a bear. I'd be tempted to move the crossing about a foot so there would only be two tracks to cross.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Nikola and Lehigh. I know the junction will be tough, but that's the prototype, and I have to at least attempt it, and it won't work shifting it even six inches either way. The space on both sides is spoken for. 

Andy


----------



## Gramps

I'm familiar with Mineola and I was just thinking about your thread the other day, I'm glad you're back. It's coming along nicely, thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update, Andy. Being a native Long Islander I really enjoy following your progress.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Gramps and Joe. Hopefully when I build some structures it'll make it seem more familiar. 

Andy


----------



## Nikola

Are you also going to model the LIRR's chronic broken rails at Mineola where trains sit and everyone gets put onto busses? Throw in a few broken signals, too, for perfect prototype realism.


----------



## VegasN

That is shaping up beautifully! Enjoy the pictures....thank you!


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks VegasN!


----------



## VegasN

Thank you. I am enjoying the build.


----------



## Steamfan77

A little more progress from the highway department. Work is slow, but I'm determined to make progress! 

Andy


----------



## Guest

The road looks good, Andy.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Yep, looks good! Makes for a very clean and precise crossing of the tracks.

Mark


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks guys. I will use weathering powders to get the final look, and then onto the next area...

Andy


----------



## VegasN

Looks really good!! What did you use for the road?


----------



## Steamfan77

1/8" hardboard (Masonite), spray painted gray, then finished with Pan Pastel weathering powders. The latest pictures haven't been finished with the weathering powders yet. 

Andy


----------



## VegasN

Very cool....thank you!


----------



## Steamfan77

I finished the Mineola junction. If you look at my post from 7/7, you'll see that the street over the junction is missing. I used joint compound mixed with black paint to get close to the shade of gray I wanted. To make room for the flanges, I carved the grooves out on the outside rails. A slow process, but I think it was worth it. I added some ballast on the sides of the road, and finished with weathering powders. Let me know what you think. Thanks for looking.

Andy


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Your road crossings look excellent! I use the same method for my crossings too.

Mark


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Mark! It's messy, but it works pretty well.

Andy


----------



## Nikola

Funny, just today I was wondering how your layout was coming along. That street looks terrific! Of course, to realistically model the LIRR you'll have to add litter, random weeds, rotted RR ties and miscellaneous 5 gallon buckets and so on strewn about.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The street crossings are great, they look like the real thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Nikola, you couldn't be more on the money about the debris. I'll definitely get around to that too. Thank you John.

Andy


----------



## Lehigh74

When I saw this back in July, I suggested moving the crossing so there would be fewer tracks to cross. I’ve never seen joint compound used like that for a crossing. It looks great. I’m guessing you had to sand it after the joint compound dried for a smooth finish. Did that remove the black from the center rails?


----------



## Steamfan77

Hi Lehigh,
The joint compound was that smooth by itself. The first coat shrunk and cracked a little, but the second coat looks like what you see. I dragged a large straight edge to make it level on top. I did use some water (very carefully ) to get the excess joint compound off of the rails. After that, I just put on some weathering powders and got the look I wanted. 

Andy


----------



## Magic

Great work Andy, a very effective solution to a difficult problem. 
Looks great.

I was wondering how you would do this.

Magic


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Magic.


----------



## jlc41

Really nice work. As been said it looks like the real thing. When I was a kid my dad would commute to work from Lindenhurst to the Bronx on the LIRR during summer vacation. Brings back nice memories.


----------



## Gramps

Great solution to that crossing problem. I can't wait to see how you model Mineola.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

That looks like a really tedious job, Andy, but well worth it. It looks fabulous, just like the real thing.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks guys. I'll go slow and try to model realistic/believable scenes. 

Andy


----------



## Nikola

Steamfan77 said:


> Thanks guys. I'll go slow and try to model realistic/believable scenes.
> 
> Andy


Mineola in real life is complex and interesting from a track, road and structure perspective. This is really going to be something!


----------



## Steamfan77

I hope I can live up to the hype! 

Andy


----------



## Gramps

Steamfan77 said:


> Thanks guys. I'll go slow and try to model realistic/believable scenes.
> 
> Andy


I went back to your first post to see what time frame you were modeling because I figured you were going with the steam era from your forum name, (yes my deductive powers are astonishing). I only saw LIRR trains after 1957 and never saw a steam engine in service so I have no idea what Mineola looked like before the 60's. I guess the buildings are the same but the businesses would be different. I really enjoy this thread.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Gramps. The era I'm modeling is 1949ish to 1955. That way I can have steam, and first generation diesels. But I also get to have Alco RS3's (which came out in 1955). 

Andy


----------



## cole226

checking out some of your latest posts. everything looks really great Andy. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nikola

Steamfan77 said:


> Thanks Gramps. The era I'm modeling is 1949ish to 1955. That way I can have steam, and first generation diesels. But I also get to have Alco RS3's (which came out in 1955).
> 
> Andy


I remember steam on the LIRR. Yes, I'm old!


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Randy, I appreciate the kind words. Nikola, you're not that old

Andy


----------



## Nikola

Steamfan77 said:


> Thanks Randy, I appreciate the kind words. Nikola, you're not that old
> 
> Andy


Please tell that to my kids...............................:laugh:


----------



## Gramps

It's been a while since you posted. Hope all is well with you and the railroad layout.


----------



## Spence

I don't know how I missed this post b ut found it today. What a beautiful build. I see it's been almost a year since you posted. I hope all is well and would love to see some updates.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks for the interest Gramps, I’m still plugging away. Thanks for the kind words Spence. I’ll post some updates.


----------



## Gramps

Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Steamfan77

This is the first structure I built for the layout. It's the Fairview Dairy from Atlas. I'm using it for Kurtz Ironworks. I used joint compound for the mortar joints, and gave everything a black wash.


----------



## Gramps

Very nice, great attention to detail.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Gramps!


----------



## traction fan

*Excellent work!*



Steamfan77 said:


> This is the first structure I built for the layout. It's the Fairview Dairy from Atlas. I'm using it for Kurtz Ironworks. I used joint compound for the mortar joints, and gave everything a black wash.
> 
> View attachment 510216
> 
> 
> View attachment 510218
> 
> 
> View attachment 510220
> 
> 
> View attachment 510222




Steamfan77;

That is a fine looking structure! You did an excellent job! I've found that sometimes the mortar lines can sort of overwhelm the brick color, especially if the mortar is white. I see, in the last photo, That you did some weathering with your black wash. That's often a good idea as it can tone down the brightness of white mortar lines. If you compare that photo to the top one, before the wash,you'll see what I mean. The white sort of jumps out at you. In any case, it's a very nice looking structure! Well done!

In the photo below you can see how further suppressing of the white mortar lines looks. I don't know if that's something you want to try or not. Since your structure already looks great, maybe you'd rather leave it as is.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steamfan77

Nice work Traction Fan! Can you describe your process? Another thing I do (but not on this structure) to dull the white is to mix the joint compound with a little flat black paint. When I applied it, the joint compound looked like a light gray. I only learned about that after I weathered this building.


----------



## traction fan

*Chalk weathering*



Steamfan77 said:


> Nice work Traction Fan! Can you describe your process? Another thing I do (but not on this structure) to dull the white is to mix the joint compound with a little flat black paint. When I applied it, the joint compound looked like a light gray. I only learned about that after I weathered this building.


 Steamfan77;

Mixing black paint into the joint compound, and the black wash, are both good ideas. If I remember correctly, this was your first structure build? If so, it's even more remarkable that it looks so great.

I do almost all my weathering with chalks. Years ago, I bought a basic set of pastel chalks* from the art department at my local Walmart for $3. I'm still using that set, along with a set of gray & black chalks, and a set of earth tones that I bought from Micro-Mark.
I first airbrush the red brick color on and let it dry overnight.

For mortar lines I just drag a stick of chalk across the pre-painted brick surface. Then I wipe the brick faces clean with a dry paper towel. I do sometimes use a black wash, but it will usually remove any chalk it encounters, so I may need to do the chalk over, after a wash.
Much more often I skip the wash, or any other liquid weathering material. Instead I "paint" with chalk. This process is exactly the same as painting with that "old school" set of children's water colors, in a long black tin box, that you may have had as a kid.
I wet a small artist's paint brush in water, and stroke it along a stick of chalk. Then I paint the chalk onto the model. At first, not much color shows. As the chalk dries, the color appears. With practice you can do all sorts of effects with chalk. By the way, you may have read about modelers "sealing" weathering chalks with Dulcote. I don't do this, since the Dulcote erases nearly all the chalk effects. I find that the chalk stays on just fine without any "sealing",even on models that get handled, like freight cars. 
Any mistakes I make can be erased with water. I just rub a wet towel over the part I want to erase.
A brick building, especially an old one, seldom has every single mortar line showing the same color, or sometimes at all. Weather, airborne dirt & dust, and time, tend to dull and /or change the color, and prominence, of mortar lines. If you look again at my N-scale model of Seattle Union Station , you'll see some areas where the mortar doesn't show much at all, and others where it's fairly clean white. Also some mortar usually gets on the faces of some bricks, and sometimes used bricks are recycled into a new structure. The lower left corner of the single storey mezzanine part of the station shows this effect.

Below are some more photos of the station. It's all scratchbuilt, except for the two longer exterior walls. They are kitbashed from two different DPM kits. This is the centerpiece model for my layout, so I went a little crazy on it. :laugh:

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:

* If you decide to try weathering with chalks, be sure to get "PASTEL CHALKS", not plain "pastels." The latter "pastels" are like crayons, and not at all suitable for weathering.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thank you for explaining your process Traction Fan. Your station is a gem! I have used Pan Pastels on several structures and different parts of the layout. They are great to work with. I’ll post some more pictures of my ironworks building.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

Here are a few more pictures of the Ironworks.


----------



## Gramps

Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Gramps.


----------



## traction fan

*Great job!*



Steamfan77 said:


> Thanks Gramps.


Steamfan77;

Your ironworks structure looks great! Nice job of weathering too.:appl: I'm a bit jealous of your large space! California homes don't have basements. Of course, you need the room for your larger scale trains. My wife and I went to see a beautiful O-gage three rail layout in downtown San Diego's "Old Town" district yesterday. Sadly, it's very likely to be torn down in a week, since they can't find a full time operator for the layout and store. The attendant said 80% of the track, structures, etc. has already been sold off.
I'm glad I got to see it, but sad that I won't be able to show it to my four-year-old grandson, who's already nuts about trains. The layout will be gone before his Christmas time visit.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thank you traction fan! I appreciate the kind words. Too bad about that layout being torn down.

Andy


----------



## Gramps

traction fan said:


> Steamfan77;
> 
> Your ironworks structure looks great! Nice job of weathering too.:appl: I'm a bit jealous of your large space! California homes don't have basements. Of course, you need the room for your larger scale trains. My wife and I went to see a beautiful O-gage three rail layout in downtown San Diego's "Old Town" district yesterday. Sadly, it's very likely to be torn down in a week, since they can't find a full time operator for the layout and store. The attendant said 80% of the track, structures, etc. has already been sold off.
> I'm glad I got to see it, but sad that I won't be able to show it to my four-year-old grandson, who's already nuts about trains. The layout will be gone before his Christmas time visit.
> 
> Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


That's too bad, I saw it two years ago and it was just fantastic.


----------



## Steamfan77

The next building is the Sub Station in Mineola where the Oyster Bay branch comes off the main. 

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

A few more pictures of the sub station. I gave this the same treatment with tinted joint compound for the mortar joints, and a couple of coats of black wash for weathering. I will add some details and lighting inside in the future.

Andy


----------



## Gramps

Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpy

Very nice. Great weathering.


----------



## traction fan

*Great job!*

Steamfan77;

Excellent work! :thumbsup: I like it! I like it! 

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Steamfan77

My next structure is a different type of kit. The walls are actually cardboard that are made to represent corrugated sheet metal.

Andy


----------



## traction fan

*Another nice structure!*

Steamfan77;

Your latest project the corrugated industry building looks like another very nice structure for your layout. If you keep on making these "giant" (O-scale) buildings, aren't you going to run out of places to put them? :laugh: Well this N-scaler can't kid you too much as I have the same problem in a much smaller scale, but in a much smaller space. California homes seldom have basements. 

I have also built structures simply because they looked like neat construction projects, without having a clue where I was going to install them on my small layout.
Case in point is "Molly Maguire's coal dealership." The unloading trestle is shown below, along with Molly's office shed. Well I found a home for it. Then I discovered that the siding feeding into the trestle was substantially lower than the trestle. 
Since I couldn't raise the track, without creating a very steep grade, I decided to lower the trestle.
Well I had scratchbuilt that trestle with tiny bits of basswood, quite a few years ago. Now, at 71, I don't know how I ever built the little thing in the first place! :dunno:
When I tried to cut the bents down to fit their new-found home, they came apart! I would re-glue one joint, only to have two others come apart. This delicate wooden affair simply couldn't handle, well, being handled. 
Since the location I found was right along the front edge of my layout, I decided I needed a stronger trestle. So now I'm scratchbuilding a new "wooden" trestle from brass, soldered together. That should make it all but indestructible!  The little office building already is indestructible since it's made of PC board soldered together. 

One thing I noticed about your cardboard structure is that it doesn't appear to have any inside framing. I don't mean full-on duplication of the frame of a real building, but I would think a piece of 1/4" square basswood, glued inside each corner, would be a wise thing to add, since it would reenforce the weakest spots. I also like to add internal reinforcement along walls. With cardboard walls, your structure might be subject to warping from moisture, over time.

Another thing that caught my eye was the "cardboard that looks like corrugated metal." Well it does, in O-scale, but it also looks about the same size, and texture, of ordinary box cardboard, with the outer layer of paper removed. If you've ever torn open a cardboard carton and had one of the flaps come apart, you may have seen the corrugations I'm talking about. Technically, "cardboard" boxes aren't really cardboard at all. Actual cardboard is the thin stuff you find when you unwrap a new shirt. The box is made of a material called "reinforced corrugated fibreboard." The point is that should you want to build another "corrugated metal" structure, you might be able to save the price of a kit, and scratchbuild one from a cardboard box. 

In any case, it looks like you're on your way to another fine looking structure. 

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Gramps

It looks great, excellent idea.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks for your reply Traction Fan. Your suggestions make sense especially since I’ve never done any of this before. This being my first layout. I did want to point out though that the black pieces you see inside are very rigid. That is what will keep the structure true. I went with the kit this time, but I might do as you suggest and rip a cardboard box apart! I do keep the humidity down in the summer months. That way there isn’t too much movement. I like your trestle and building. I could never do such detailed work. My hands won’t cooperate. 
Thanks Gramps!

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

Next up is my first plaster kit. It was interesting working with this and as careful as I was, I did crack one of the walls, but it gives it character . In the last few pictures I adjusted the color a bit to make it closer to the real thing.

Andy


----------



## Gramps

"...This being my first layout."

That's incredible, your work looks like you have been doing this for years.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Gramps! I had a figure eight in HO when I was a kid, but that was only some track on plywood. This is my first full blown layout with scenery and buildings. I’m making this stuff up as I go along! I got into O scale from a suggestion my wife made. We were in a hobby shop and we saw the Long Island Worlds Fair passenger cars. She brought me over to them and said “you have to get these, they’re really cool”. She’s the smartest woman I know! I had a ceiling layout at first, but then the fever took hold, and it snowballed into this. 

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

Here are is the ceiling layout I had with the Long Island Worlds Fair passenger cars I mentioned. I suspended the track from the ceiling with wooden nuts and bolts I made with a router. The layout was fun but made me realize I wanted to go bigger.

Andy


----------



## Lehigh74

I thought I was pretty good at woodworking till I saw this last post. How in the world do you make wooden nuts and bolts with a router?


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Lehigh! I bought this system some years back and never had an application for it. Seemed like it would be fun to use on the ceiling layout. The bolts are made with a router, the nuts with a tap. The system I used was from the Beall Tool Company http://www.bealltool.com/ 
Still have the nuts and bolts. There are now many companies out there that can help you make them, but back then there was only a few. I was happy with my results. 

Andy


----------



## traction fan

*Shaky hands, maybe less patience?*



Steamfan77 said:


> Thanks for your reply Traction Fan. Your suggestions make sense especially since I’ve never done any of this before. This being my first layout. I did want to point out though that the black pieces you see inside are very rigid. That is what will keep the structure true. I went with the kit this time, but I might do as you suggest and rip a cardboard box apart! I do keep the humidity down in the summer months. That way there isn’t too much movement. I like your trestle and building. I could never do such detailed work. My hands won’t cooperate.
> Thanks Gramps!
> 
> Andy



Andy;

Yeah, my hands, eyes, ears, back, & brain ain't what they used to be, that's for sure. As I said. I don't know how I ever got the wood version of that trestle together. I couldn't do it now, I think. Oh well, life may be difficult, but it still beats the alternative! hwell: When you say "Thanks Gramps," I'm assuming you mean the guy with that screen name, not this old fart. However I am a grandfather (a.k.a. "Papa") to a great four-year-old grandson! Yes, he already has the train bug! 

John

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steamfan77

John, I absolutely meant the other poster! We all do the best we can. :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the wood nuts & bolts, a clever touch.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thank you John!


----------



## Steamfan77

I had a small 1 car siding for a meat packing company, and I found a great building to fit the space. This is laser cut MDF. I wanted this building to have a different look so I didn’t fill in the mortar joints. Its right off of the main, so I wanted that grimy look.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I moved my attention to an underpass. The track is above and the roadway is below. I cut some plywood to support the hardboard (Masonite) to make the curved shape. The flat piece of roadway in front and the side walls are also hardboard. Topped them off with a sidewalk on each side of the street, and then a “concrete” strip and abutment on top. 

Andy


----------



## Gramps

Great stuff!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's great, adds a real dimension when you have scenic elements like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpy

Nice work!


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Gramps, John, and Stumpy. This is a feature I’ve been meaning to work on for a long time. 

Andy


----------



## traction fan

*Nice scene!*

Steamfan77;

The good news: The weathering on your bridge looks great, and the general construction looks good. Is your model bridge scratchbuilt, or a kit?

The bad news: (but only if you want it ) There are some major technical errors in the bridge design, and placement. That said, I don't know if the average person/visitor would even notice the errors. You yourself, may, or may not, care about such technicalities, or even want to know about them; and I'm certainly not going to "rain on your parade" (of excellent structures) unless you ask. 
Technically flawed, or not, it's still a very nice scene! :thumbsup: 

Regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steamfan77

John,

I built everything you see in the available space. I try to be as accurate as I can when possible, but sometimes you just have to let it rip! 

Andy


----------



## traction fan

Steamfan77 said:


> John,
> 
> I built everything you see in the available space. I try to be as accurate as I can when possible, but sometimes you just have to let it rip!
> 
> Andy




Andy;

Sounds good to me. Have fun.

John


----------



## Steamfan77

I wanted to add some visual interest on the side of the track and into the corner. I added some Homasote to give it some height. I also started to make a small road to connect the upper industrial level to the underpass. 

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

A few shots of the road and wall that connect the two levels, and some ground cover for the area with the new rise.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

And a few more...


----------



## Gramps

Very nice!


----------



## traction fan

*good work, as usual !*

 Very nice work on the road, wall, and ground cover! :thumbsup:
Did you scratchbuild the block signals I see in the background?

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Gramps. Thanks John. No I bought the signals. They are PRR style single color position light signals.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

I made the retaining wall for the grade. It’s one piece and wraps around to meet the short wall I installed previously. 

Andy


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Steamfan, the rails look amazing. So straight. Very neat layout. Anxious to see your next installment.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Poppet. I’ll keep it coming.


----------



## Spence

Great looking work on the layout so far. :appl:


----------



## Stumpy

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Steamfan, the rails look amazing. So straight. Very neat layout. Anxious to see your next installment.


This ^.

I don't think I have any straight runs w/o a "wiggle" in it somewhere.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Spence. Stumpy, I’ll tell you my secret. I used a heavy duty 4’ straight edge when I laid the track down. Atlas three rail can be a little rebellious! With the track against the straight edge, I screwed the track in place. After ballasting, I removed the screws.

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

Added a small retaining wall opposite the one next to the track. This larger area with the spur will be the lumber yard. The shed will be built over the part of the spur. A future scratch built project. I went to this lumber yard with my father when I was younger, and was mesmerized by the fact that the track was in the shed! I would have loved to see them offload lumber from a box car. I think I would have helped them 

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77

First I had a lift out section, then a drop down, and finally remade it into a lift up. I wanted to disguise the hinges so I covered them with some shrubs.

Andy


----------



## Fazeman

Beautiful work Steamfan77. I like the close up shots of the tracks and grass. Clean as Kleenex.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thanks Fazeman!


----------



## blucrsr

This is a really nice looking layout. Really enjoying the updates! Thanks.


----------



## Steamfan77

Thank you blucrsr!


----------

